# OMG...Please Read This!!!



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

HAPPY NEW YEAR FOLKS!!!!

I hope everyone has a great year!


----------



## JustaJerk (Dec 2, 2011)

You're such a tease.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Don't do that girl. Some of us older folk here have delicate hearts. :rofl:


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

THUD!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

The end of times cometh.....once again!


----------



## ing (Mar 26, 2011)

I stealed myself for 4 pages of densely packed text..

and armed the


> QUOTE TAG


:rofl:


----------



## Darth Vader (Jan 2, 2011)

TBT said:


> The end of times cometh.....once again!


For a second there I thought you said "that time of the month" cometh!:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------

